# I hate it when developers..



## Armaetus (Jul 1, 2012)

Yea, this is kinda a ranting thread for pet peeves that annoy you that is done by game developers..



> *1. Leave you stranded after the end of the game.* - _Dragon Age _You've killed the big baddy and destroyed everything his evil (good) ass stood for. You have created a pile of corpses miles high with your awesome powers, watched the credits, and now..........you loiter around in a small area for eternity apparently. Your badass weapons and powers are unusable, you can't go anywhere or do anything. Unless you buy an expansion or extra quests. (This is why I like to buy pc games because you can mod it and put your excessive powers to use. )
> 
> 
> *2. Throw you the one thing that defeats your entire strategy at an unavoidable part in the game.* _- Dragon Age, MW 2 & 3 (campaign), Mass Effect series, Fallout 3 and NV, Final Fantasy Series_
> ...



My personal peeves that irritate me are below since the above is an OP of a thread on the Zandronum forum's OT subforum..

I hate it when PC ports of a console game (IE Prototype, Prototype 2) have a different release date than the console version. This really pisses me off because I'm interested in P2 but I have to wait until end of July to purchase it whereas the consoles have had it since mid March.

 Another thing is console ports on PC that are bad or mediocre. Prototype is a good example with the cutscene sound issues AND certain cutscenes freezing the game. That is just inexcusable to make folks like myself who doesn't have an Xbox 360 or Playstation 3 have to deal with this crap and knowing by now that the devs are likely aren't gonna patch said issues up.

I also hate it when devs abandon a game (IE Terraria, Land of the Dead: Road to Fiddler's Green) and have the communities fend for themselves. It's plain childish especially when there is still issues or bugs in the game.

I also miss games being $49.99 and not the bullshit $59.99 some AAA pubs are setting them at.

So what pisses you off that game devs do?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 1, 2012)

When they want to expand their audience.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 1, 2012)

I hate pokemon.


----------



## Aden (Jul 1, 2012)

> 2. Throw you the one thing that defeats your
> entire strategy at an unavoidable part in the
> game. - Dragon Age, MW 2 & 3 (campaign), Mass Effect series, Fallout 3 and NV, Final Fantasy Series
> You have your party set for maximum explosions,
> ...



No sympathy for this one. Whine about 'but they didn't tell me about the snipeeerrrrs' all you want, but it's your fault for not being flexible enough to deal with the situation (and not saving for four hours).

Besides, everyone seems to want realism. To me, part of realism means that you don't get warned about everything before it happens. Pansies. :v


----------



## BRN (Jul 1, 2012)

It seems you dislike anything that makes the game replayable and/or challenging..?


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jul 1, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Yea, this is kinda a ranting thread for pet peeves that annoy you that is done by game developers..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One of those reminds me of a classic game where there's be a treasure chest with the weapon that is effective against that boss but can't be obtained until the boss is defeated.


----------



## Maisuki (Jul 1, 2012)

Not finishing one of their best series.

I'm looking at you, Valve.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2012)

*REGION LOCKING!!!!!!!!!
*
I hate that so fucking much!!! All of these amazing bullet Hell arcade shooters and I've missed out on. I will never understand why they would intentionally write a code in the programming to prevent you from playing the game if you import it. Then they wanna punish you for modding shit just to get what YOU bought to work! Why? This is absolutely stupid.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 1, 2012)

Unskippable cutscenes.
Unwanted bullshit being forced on me, like always-online modes so my game can be marginally influenced by other players, if even that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Unskippable cutscenes.



.....Someone understands.


----------



## Cain (Jul 1, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Yea, this is kinda a ranting thread for pet peeves that annoy you that is done by game developers..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree with that second one.
It's your own damn fault, and anyone else who agrees with that, for either, 1) Not saving often, 2) Adhering to one strict set of tactics for a specific situation, and 3) Not being able to be flexible in your tactics and how you play.
I, for one, don't save too often myself, and do get annoyed when I die and have to load a checkpoint ages ago, but that's my fault, and I deal with it.

Anyways, I get annoyed when they don't listen to the majority of the community, or even just leave a game after it's released, leaving the masses to trudge through the glitches and gamebreaking-errors, and the like.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 1, 2012)

Quick Time Events.

Or worse yet, RANDOM QTE's in games that otherwise DON'T use QTE's.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 1, 2012)

Gibby said:


> When they want to expand their audience.



Ah yes, "Expanding the audience." Watering down and homogonizing game franchises in the hope that FPS players will abandon their 1000 other FPS games in favor of yours. 







We have dismissed that claim.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 1, 2012)

Bait-and-switch final bosses.



Spoiler: offenders



Star Fox Adventures, Borderlands, I'm looking at you.



Scripted failure.

"We just beat the crap out of this boss in gameplay but now it's a cutscene and we're all so tired and he is just fiiiiiiiine"


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Quick Time Events.
> 
> Or worse yet, RANDOM QTE's in games that otherwise DON'T use QTE's.



*sniff* *sniff* Smell that? Smells like...like...Other M!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2012)

The thing that pisses me off the most is when you are supposed to be stealthy, but they give you inadequate means of doing so and the enemies find you and trigger the alarm.  Then you have to bob and weave a hailstorm of bullets with no ammo, cause they didn't give you any, and you are having to mow down like 20 guys all while searching their bodies for more ammo all the while on low health cause they didn't give you enough.

I'm looking at you deus ex human rovolution.


----------



## BRN (Jul 1, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The thing that pisses me off the most is when you are supposed to be stealthy, but they give you inadequate means of doing so and the enemies find you and trigger the alarm.  Then you have to bob and weave a hailstorm of bullets with no ammo, cause they didn't give you any, and you are having to mow down like 20 guys all while searching their bodies for more ammo all the while on low health cause they didn't give you enough.
> 
> I'm looking at you deus ex human rovolution.



You're playing it wrong. Use the right augments if you want to go stealthy and use the cover that they give you. :v


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 1, 2012)

I dream of a world where enemies do not have infinite ammo, especially in games that are all about ammo conservation. 

I mean seriously, eat a dick Metro 2033. In that game you can find a stack of magazines, and each one will have exactly one bullet in it. In many battles, missing a single round means you're fucked. 

The enemies? They have bullet portals to the bullet dimension and can rain thousands and thousands of rounds upon you (until they die, always with only one round left in their gun, even if they just reloaded.) 

Other notable violators include Fallout 3 and, to a slightly lesser degree, Fallout New Vegas. 


I understand if you want to have a bleak survival situation where ammo is scarce and needs to be conserved, but for the love of god don't then go and let the enemies rain down an unending barrage of suppressing fire, and ESPECIALLY don't have it such that apparently well-stocked infinite ammo enemies suddenly run dry just before they die. 

When a band of under-supplied band of raiders driven to murder and theft by pure desperation enter a battle with an attitude that the A-Team would call "wasteful," IT'S NOT FUCKING IMMERSE.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 1, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The thing that pisses me off the most is when you are supposed to be stealthy, but they give you inadequate means of doing so and the enemies find you and trigger the alarm.  Then you have to bob and weave a hailstorm of bullets with no ammo, cause they didn't give you any, and you are having to mow down like 20 guys all while searching their bodies for more ammo all the while on low health cause they didn't give you enough.
> 
> I'm looking at you deus ex human rovolution.



My managed my first play through of Deus Ex with an excess of ammo and only having been spotted maybe half a dozen times... If anything sneaking in the game is TOO easy with certain augments.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2012)

Fernin said:


> My managed my first play through of Deus Ex with an excess of ammo and only having been spotted maybe half a dozen times... If anything sneaking in the game is TOO easy with certain augments.


What I tend to do in video games is just leave a trail of dead bodies and then when everyone is down start raiding everything.
The only group that I haven't gone on a killing spree was in the police station and even though it's a video game I'd still feel bad if I killed any of them.


----------



## BRN (Jul 1, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> What I tend to do in video games is just leave a trail of dead bodies and then when everyone is down start raiding everything.
> The only group that I haven't gone on a killing spree was in the police station and even though it's a video game I'd still feel bad if I killed any of them.



Man, the best part about Deus Ex was always having a weapon but _not_ firing it.  Always having the option, but feeling too morally obligated to go diplomatic - even to a vidyagame.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 1, 2012)

I had to wait a month for Max Payne 3 to come out on PC after it was released for xbox...and I have an xbox, just wanted to play it on PC...I feel ya.



Dyluck said:


> Star Fox Adventures, Borderlands, I'm looking at you.



Oh yeaah I forgot Borderlands...I lost interest in that after a short time.  I hate WASTING my money on shit that turns out to not peak my interest enough to continue playing the game all the way through.  Though I thought that at the time with Dead Space and I am now happily playing!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2012)

We want Call of Duty's audience.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Unskippable cutscenes.



Only the dead can know peace from this evil.


----------



## subversive-imaginati (Jul 1, 2012)

When the game blatantly cheats, ie an attack that typically does very little damage to one character suddenly does about a billion to everyone for no apparent reason, or it spawns a bad guy on top of that fragile as fuck NPC who you're supposed to keep alive. Since when do bad guys appear through the damn walls? Or it generates the levels for you and sticks the last level exit in a room that is fucking swarming with bad guys, and you're down to your last stuff and it's 20 hard fought levels since you had the ability to save.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 1, 2012)

Sudden spikes in difficulty always get me. I find a difficulty level that I enjoy playing through with and then I hit some awful boss and it all goes to hell. Dragon Age was a big offender for this sort of stuff, especially in the whatever-the-fuck underground region.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Sudden spikes in difficulty always get me. I find a difficulty level that I enjoy playing through with and then I hit some awful boss and it all goes to hell. Dragon Age was a big offender for this sort of stuff, especially in the whatever-the-fuck underground region.


You know what would be the worst boss battle ever in a video game if they ever made it?
If Dr. Wily made a boss named, "Spiked-wall man".


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 2, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Another thing is console ports on PC that are bad or mediocre. Prototype is a good example with the cutscene sound issues AND certain cutscenes freezing the game. That is just inexcusable to make folks like myself who doesn't have an Xbox 360 or Playstation 3 have to deal with this crap and knowing by now that the devs are likely aren't gonna patch said issues up.


Console versions sell far more than the PC versions.   Why put as much effort into it if people are just going to pirate it anyway?



Glaice said:


> I also hate it when devs abandon a game (IE Terraria, Land of the Dead: Road to Fiddler's Green) and have the communities fend for themselves. It's plain childish especially when there is still issues or bugs in the game.


Land of The Dead : Road to fiddler's Green?  Ah a fellow gamer who enjoys shit.  

They also abandon their game if it stops being profitable.  Why patch holes in a ship that's already sinking?  If a game is successful and has a dedicated fan base (it has to be pretty large fanbase) then you can bet they will continue working on it.  That's why you see Valve still adding onto Team Fortress 2.


----------



## BRN (Jul 2, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> They also abandon their game if it stops being profitable.  Why patch holes in a ship that's already sinking?  If a game is successful and has a dedicated fan base (it has to be pretty large fanbase) then you can bet they will continue working on it.  That's why you see Valve still adding onto Team Fortress 2.



The argument here is that this becomes something of a circle, though. If the community keeps playing because of new content, and new content comes in _because_ the community is playing, how can you really tell which detail fell to cause the detriment of the other?


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 2, 2012)

Hmmmm... that is a good argument.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 2, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The thing that pisses me off the most is when you are supposed to be stealthy, but they give you inadequate means of doing so and the enemies find you and trigger the alarm.  Then you have to bob and weave a hailstorm of bullets with no ammo, cause they didn't give you any, and you are having to mow down like 20 guys all while searching their bodies for more ammo all the while on low health cause they didn't give you enough.
> 
> I'm looking at you deus ex human rovolution.


Games like this have a set scenario or limited ones to sneak around, and you have to play it repeatedly to learn which route to take, who to kill, who not to, ect... Some routes are NOT visible unless you toss every fucking box away from a wall.

Ghost Recon has similar setups... you CAN sneak through, assassinate... but you have to sit back, look and think before acting. The last level of GRAW2 annoyed me so fucking much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 2, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Games like this have a set scenario or limited ones to sneak around, and you have to play it repeatedly to learn which route to take, who to kill, who not to, ect... Some routes are NOT visible unless you toss every fucking box away from a wall.
> 
> Ghost Recon has similar setups... you CAN sneak through, assassinate... but you have to sit back, look and think before acting. The last level of GRAW2 annoyed me so fucking much.


For me, unless a game specifically has it so that if you are spotted you automatically lose, I mow down everyone and everything in my path.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 2, 2012)

I hate it when developers abandon the themes of established universes, when they bring in unwanted bland combat systems in games that already had combat systems everyone was happy with, when they contradict the established lore or worse, and worst of all when they destroy previously established traits of a character in previous games of the series.

I'm looking at you, Metroid: Other M and Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 1&2.


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2012)

subversive-imaginati said:


> When the game blatantly cheats



Fuck you, Mario Kart 64. Bull_shit_ Bowser caught up to me after all those shells I hit him with


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> You know what would be the worst boss battle ever in a video game if they ever made it?
> If Dr. Wily made a boss named, "Spiked-wall man".



Remember the first Wily stage boss in MM9?  I seem to recall those spikes were one-hit kills.



Rheumatism said:


> Console versions sell far more than the PC versions.   Why put as much effort into it if people are just going to pirate it anyway?



The answer is . . . complicated, but consoles are at least a little harder to pirate.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 2, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> Remember the first Wily stage boss in MM9?  I seem to recall those spikes were one-hit kills.


What I mean is that a spike robot that rapidly crawls along the walls and you have to jump above it, and you have no cover, and shoot only it's head as it spins around and you have to do it a ton of times until you've destroyed the last spike.  That would be a pain in the ass boss battle.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 2, 2012)

Persistently trying to defend extremely unsatisfactory asspull shit, that completely goes against all pre-existing canon in a pretty well-establised franchise, as "artistic integrity." I'm looking at you, Casey Hudson.

Getting achievements for ridiculously easy shit such as watching a mandatory cutscene, or turning on a game for the first time.

The more ridiculous kinds of DRM, like Securom.

Having a cash shop to be able to buy your way through a game, instead leveling and upgrading your way to better weapons and abilities. Somewhat excusable in "free-to-play" because they need to make money to keep their servers running some how. Not at all excusable in a $60 game. Worse if you have to pay an online membership fee.

Intentionally leaving out content for the sake of selling it for extra, later. The Sims franchise does a lot of this shit.

Charging extra for "DLC" or touting it as a reason to buy the "Collector's Edition," when it's already on every basic game disk. For instance, that N7 hoodie they were advertising as being part of the Collector's Edition for Mass Effect 3? Totally already on the game disk. You can straight up unlock it without downloading anything through save file editing.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 2, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> What I mean is that a spike robot that rapidly crawls along the walls and you have to jump above it, and you have no cover, and shoot only it's head as it spins around and you have to do it a ton of times until you've destroyed the last spike.  That would be a pain in the ass boss battle.



I want to fight this Robot Master.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> What I mean is that a spike robot that rapidly crawls along the walls and you have to jump above it, and you have no cover, and shoot only it's head as it spins around and you have to do it a ton of times until you've destroyed the last spike.  That would be a pain in the ass boss battle.


This is MM you're talking about, not IWBTG.

Then again, Capcom did give us memories like Yellow Devil and Plug Man....


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 2, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> I hate it when developers abandon the themes of established universes, when they bring in unwanted bland combat systems in games that already had combat systems everyone was happy with, when they contradict the established lore or worse, and worst of all when they destroy previously established traits of a character in previous games of the series.
> 
> I'm looking at you, Metroid: Other M and Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 1&2.



THE BABY


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 2, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> I hate it when developers abandon the themes of established universes, when they bring in unwanted bland combat systems in games that already had combat systems everyone was happy with, when they contradict the established lore or worse, and worst of all when they destroy previously established traits of a character in previous games of the series.
> 
> I'm looking at you, Metroid: Other M and Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 1&2.



Other M...that HURT. I can't believe Nintendo let that mangled game get through. Never give Team Ninja another franchise.


----------



## BagelCollector (Jul 2, 2012)

I can't honestly think of something I "hate"... but it does annoy me when developers trade off their franchise to another studio that has absolutely no experience with the series and ends up turning it up-side-down. *cough* Spyro *cough*


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 2, 2012)

BagelCollector said:


> I can't honestly think of something I "hate"... but it does annoy me when developers trade off their franchise to another studio that has absolutely no experience with the series and ends up turning it up-side-down. *cough* Spyro *cough*







*GUH-HUH~*

Edit: I guess technically Rare still made that game but they haven't made a single good game since they were bought by Microsoft, so I really don't consider them to be the same company they used to be.


----------



## AirBoeing (Jul 3, 2012)

I hate it when developers and their publishers hype up a game insanely to where you can't access ANY kind of media without seeing a big, flashy, in-your-face advertisement, then the game turns out to be mediocre or worse. Time and money wasted.

I also dislike when you've paid $60 for a game then have to pay another $10 or more for an online pass to access multiplayer. I understand it's all about the money, but it's damn annoying to be excited to finally play that one game you've been waiting for all year only to have to waste time trying to convince the developers that you've paid them enough to be allowed online.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 3, 2012)

I dislike it when japanese developers apparently assume the rest of the world is like Japan where people actually _do_ take advantage of the multiplayer features. Or that they'll actually play the same way they do. 

PokÃ©mon for example. Before it hit NA and EU, you could actually see teams that don't consist of "legit" shiny level 100 legendaries or whoever is on the top tier of smogon at the moment. Second it hit NA and EU, the diversity flew out the door because westerners only care about winning and being "the best" instead of actually doing what the game's about: Having _fun_. 


It really really bugs me because a lot of devs seem to think that a game needs a multiplayer to even be noticed at all so they either
a) gut single player and add a multiplayer, which is sometimes rather dull because they didn't quite understand what made a good multiplayer. 
b) tack on a poor multiplayer mode just to say it has multiplayer. 
c) Make it online only and don't even add something to make it fun for people who don't have friends with overlapping play-schedules. (Even Diablo 3, Guild Wars, and World of Warcraft have things that don't require you to have three close friends attached to you at all times.) 

It also bugs me when they listen to their overly-entitled fans and assume that people want really high-budget games because they're afraid their products will be bashed as being "dated" or they get criticized for trying to cut corners so the game doesn't have to sell millions of copies before making a profit *cough*DEAD SPACE 3*cough* or that they have to charge $60 so they don't have to sell millions of copies. 

tbh there's a lot more stuff I hate when _gamers_ do...


----------



## BagelCollector (Jul 3, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> It really really bugs me because a lot of devs seem to think that a game needs a multiplayer to even be noticed at all so they either
> a) gut single player and add a multiplayer, which is sometimes rather dull because they didn't quite understand what made a good multiplayer.
> b) tack on a poor multiplayer mode just to say it has multiplayer.








Exactly what happened to this game :/


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 3, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> PokÃ©mon for example. Before it hit NA and EU, you could actually see teams that don't consist of "legit" shiny level 100 legendaries or whoever is on the top tier of smogon at the moment. Second it hit NA and EU, the diversity flew out the door because westerners only care about winning and being "the best" instead of actually doing what the game's about: Having _fun_.


I gots me a Smeargle knowing Spore, Substitute, Leech Seed, and Transform.


----------



## JMAA (Jul 4, 2012)

The developers behind APB left a loading screen for the game quit sequence.
It was LONG.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 4, 2012)

When developers remove a key component from the game, make it into DLC and expect us to pay and extra $16 for something that was supposed to be in the main game. 

I also hate it when they hype a game so much, only to have a piss-poor excuse for an ending to a TRILOGY. 

I ALSO hate it when developers make the unsure promise of redoing the ending to better suit the game, but turns out they aren't...


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 4, 2012)

Glaice said:


> I also hate it when devs abandon a game (IE Terraria)



Terraria was not abandoned. One of the major figures got hired by someone else. Imagine how awkward that would be if you did work for a company you were no longer part of.
The result of that was to declare the current version as a "final"


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 4, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> Terraria was not abandoned. One of the major figures got hired by someone else. Imagine how awkward that would be if you did work for a company you were no longer part of.
> The result of that was to declare the current version as a "final"



Yeah, compare Terraria to Loom. 

Loom _was_ flat-out abandoned.  It was intended as a trilogy, but all the devs went to work on different things.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 5, 2012)

Having the third game of a trilogy series being average, mediocre or downright disappointing. This is why I will not be getting Dead Space 3.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 5, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Having the third game of a trilogy series being average, mediocre or downright disappointing. This is why I will not be getting Dead Space 3.


People were calling me stupid for thinking dead space 3 is going to be terrible, but the more information about the game coming out seems to be proving me right.

So far all the information coming out means dead space 3 is going to be a generic cover based fps with co-op slapped onto the main story.  With all the bad news coming out it seems as though the only real difference between dead space 3 and COD is going to be that the necromorphs can't shoot bullets.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 5, 2012)

The third one in a trilogy always is the "worst" because you were so hyped up by the first two that there's no way the third one can ever match that hype. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 5, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> The third one in a trilogy always is the "worst" because you were so hyped up by the first two that there's no way the third one can ever match that hype. :V


I know you are being sarcastic, BUT that pisses me off when people are defending dead space 3.
EA is basically taking the dead space franchise and all the back stories and going "fuck you guys, we want money".


Dead space 3 is shaping up to be the new Mass Effect 3 of disappointments.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 5, 2012)

From what I know, Mass Effect 3 just had a shitty ending. 

Dead Space 3 is going to be a shitty everything.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 5, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> From what I know, Mass Effect 3 just had a shitty ending.
> 
> Dead Space 3 is going to be a shitty everything.


I hope there's as equal of a shitstorm over them ruining dead space 3 as there was about the ending to mass effect 3.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 5, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I hope there's as equal of a shitstorm over them ruining dead space 3 as there was about the ending to mass effect 3.



I suppose we're all looking forward to nonsensical arguments and finger pointing over incompetent and/or greedy developers, and Entitled and/or Whiny gamers.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 5, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> I suppose we're all looking forward to nonsensical arguments and finger pointing over incompetent and/or greedy developers, and Entitled and/or Whiny gamers.


Me personally, what I see myself posting in a drama thread-





What everybody else sees me doing-


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 5, 2012)

As spectacular as that would be, I don't see it happening. Everyone who is going to be mad is already mad. Everyone's had a nice long time to think about how much ass Dead Space 3 will suck. It's not going to be a surprise.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 5, 2012)

Put loading screens every time you open a fucking door, some of which take 30 seconds or more. I love games like Minecraft where you never experience loading, ever. It all happens further than your range of vision. Why can't every game be like that?


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 5, 2012)

That's what I love about Minecraft, the only loading is when you enter the world for the first time and the rest is dynamically loading as you move around.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 5, 2012)

I've learned to hate QTEs...every game doesn't have to have it but it seems like evry game wants to rip off of GOD...or whatever game popularized QTEs....

And with the saving part, that's something that you have to keep up on, especially when you know you are coming up on a difficult boss and/or area. 




Onnes said:


> Sudden spikes in difficulty always get me. I find a difficulty level that I enjoy playing through with and then I hit some awful boss and it all goes to hell. Dragon Age was a big offender for this sort of stuff, especially in the whatever-the-fuck underground region.



You mean the Deep roads with the 8-titted hambeast and the insane midget? Yeah...Thats a reason why I hate that place, but at the same time, you get some decent shit if you make it through.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I've learned to hate QTEs...every game doesn't have to have it but it seems like evry game wants to rip off of GOD...or whatever game popularized QTEs....



[video=youtube;x5DwiX24Zy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5DwiX24Zy0&list=UUdJdEguB1F1CiYe7OEi3SBg&index=10&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 5, 2012)

I hate it when people cry bitchtears over what Square is today.


----------



## Makoraias (Jul 7, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> *REGION LOCKING!!!!!!!!!
> *
> I hate that so fucking much!!! All of these amazing bullet Hell arcade shooters and I've missed out on. I will never understand why they would intentionally write a code in the programming to prevent you from playing the game if you import it. Then they wanna punish you for modding shit just to get what YOU bought to work! Why? This is absolutely stupid.



QFT.  I had a massive sad face when I heard the 3DS would be region locked for 3DS games (can still play imported DS games, though).

Also, no Fatal Frame IV (among other games) makes me rage tons.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 7, 2012)

Given the personal fondness the team working on Dead Space has for it, I would be utterly amazed if it ended up sucking. So I for one look forward to it, everyone hating on it before it's even come out can, oh lets see, what be an appropriately fan boyish comment... Ah! Here we go, all the haters can go stick their dicks in a blender. Or something to that extent. XD


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 8, 2012)

I just feel the sense of isolation and being alone in Dead Space 3 has been skewered for a more action oriented cover based shooter.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 8, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> Not finishing one of their best series.
> 
> I'm looking at you, Valve.



Valve will never make a 3rd game in any series

Although I wish they would


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 8, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Valve will never make a 3rd game in any series
> 
> Although I wish they would



My theory on why they outright refuse to do anything with Half Life 3.

"So you mean I can work on anything I want? You're not going to force me to do anything?"
"Yep. That's how we do things at Valve."
"I get paid either way?"
"Yes."
"So even if I put my heart and soul making Half Life, I still get paid as much even if I just design Worthless Aesthetic Junkâ„¢ for Team Fortress 2 or DotA 2?"
"Yes, indeed."
"Woo hoo!  I have the cushiest job in the industry! Give me that hat catalogue!"


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 9, 2012)

Dead Space 3.

1 and 2 you had yourself with no help with action in (mostly) correct areas. This made it play out horror really well.
Suddenly number three comes along with co-op and cover fire like most of the other third person shooters out there. ... This is supposed to be horror? Smells like a FEAR 3 repeat.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 9, 2012)

I hate it when developers prioritize pointless new features and content over bugfixes, code efficiency/performance improvements, and mod support. (AHEM, _mojang..._)


----------



## Fernin (Jul 9, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> Dead Space 3.
> 
> 1 and 2 you had yourself with no help with action in (mostly) correct areas. This made it play out horror really well.
> Suddenly number three comes along with co-op and cover fire like most of the other third person shooters out there. ... This is supposed to be horror? Smells like a FEAR 3 repeat.



Right, because when people shoot at you you're just gonna stand out in the open, right? RIGHT? XD

As for the coop,it's not a requirement by any stretch.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 9, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Right, because when people shoot at you you're just gonna stand out in the open, right? RIGHT? XD
> 
> As for the coop,it's not a requirement by any stretch.



That's the thing though. The very fact that you would need to take cover indicates that you're going to be doing a lot of chest high wall based combat. There are a lot of things that can build suspense and tension in a game. Trading potshots back and forth from behind endless conveniently-placed chest-high walls until one side falls down isn't one of them. 

Whack-a-mole is hardly a nail-biting experience, no matter how you dress it up. 


Not, mind you, that I think all cover-based shooting is bad, but it has no place in a game that wants to even approach the idea of being scary or even tense.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 9, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> That's the thing though. The very fact that you would need to take cover indicates that you're going to be doing a lot of chest high wall based combat. There are a lot of things that can build suspense and tension in a game. Trading potshots back and forth from behind endless conveniently-placed chest-high walls until one side falls down isn't one of them.
> 
> Whack-a-mole is hardly a nail-biting experience, no matter how you dress it up.
> 
> ...



Considering the devs have already said that 90% of the time you'll be against necromorphs and the cover based shooting only comes into play when fighting other dudes with guns, I'd say you're making a massive assumption. As for it's place, well let's see, if there are people there aside from the necomorphs who have GUNS and wish to kill you, don't think you think it'd be awfully stupid to just stand? Or would you take cover. 

There is no reason at all the game needs to be bent entirely one way when it comes to the play style. I for one favor some genre bending and the occasional fire fight; it'll make a nice contrast to the 'peekaboo fuck you' engagement style of the necromorphs in the past 2 games. And given the personal love that the developers have for the world they're making (as evidenced in countless blogs and community posts since the first game was announced years ago), if they didn't feel it fit I don't think they'd have included it. As a bonus with the already released gameplay videos there's nary an odd waist high wall in sight.

Then again, anyone with in the military (or even with training with a militia) will tell you the real world is chock full of 'waist high walls'. When you've been trained to notice them, trust me, they're EVERYWHERE.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 9, 2012)

The one thing that pisses me off the most in any game is atrocious optimisation. 

ArmA2 and GTA4 are kings of this. My computer can run Crysis 2 smoothly on high settings, but can't handle GTA4 when it looks like Counter Strike and has a shitton of optimisation mods on.

If it weren't for the horror that is ArmA2's graphics, I would have blamed this on bad porting from consoles. Instead I guess some developers are just incredibly lazy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 9, 2012)

Fernin said:


> I for one favor some genre bending and the occasional fire fight; it'll make a nice contrast to the 'peekaboo fuck you' engagement style of the necromorphs in the past 2 games.


Go back to COD.
That's the whole point of Dead Space.  Trying to survive a* actual* threat instead of a bunch of dudes with a survival instinct of a lemming with guns.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Go back to COD.
> That's the whole point of Dead Space.  Trying to survive a* actual* threat instead of a bunch of dudes with a survival instinct of a lemming with guns.


As pointed out before, this *is* Visceral Games. They're not stupid. The huge majority of DS3 is probably going to be very reminiscent of the first two games, but there will be a wee bit of shooting soldiers tacked on the outside. That's my guess anyway.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 9, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> As pointed out before, this *is* Visceral Games. They're not stupid. The huge majority of DS3 is probably going to be very reminiscent of the first two games, but there will be a wee bit of shooting soldiers tacked on the outside. That's my guess anyway.


But it's being published by EA, and we all know how EA fucks everything up.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> But it's being published by EA, and we all know how EA fucks everything up.


Indeed, and it's a shame really. 

It always seems that EA are responsible for publishing so much wonderful stuff until their accountants get their hands on it and turn it into mass marketed porridge.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 9, 2012)

I also hate it when developers refuse to think ahead and consider that people might want to use their product a few years or even more than a decade later.
This was especially common for me in the W98 era, where certain programs would refuse to start up because "This program needs a 256 colour display", when my display was set to 16 or 24 bit. What happened was that the program was made when 256 colours was top-of-the-line, and that somehow translated to "It's either 256 colours or less, and less is bad".

Other examples include "What do you mean install the whole game on hard disk? That's 600 MB!!" or a game demo for my Amiga that said "I am so big and heavy I'll be needing all of your computer's resources, so I'll go and reboot it in a special way herp derp." and me thinking "Excuse me, but it's several years later and I have ten times the RAM you need, shut up.".


----------



## Fernin (Jul 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Go back to COD.



And with that simple, horrifically cliched statement you have single handedly rendered anything you have to say invalid. Congrats!

Also, on the whole EA ruins everything...Let's not forget that DS was thought up AND green lighted BY AN EA STUDIO IN THE FIRST PLACE! Moron.

Further more given the ease of the first 2 games I'd hardly call the necromorphs a threat. An enemy that isn't hapless when engaged from any distance would be nice, ie DUDES WITH GUNS! Not to mention the fact that it is fitting within the plot that Issac should eventually end up having to kill a couple other people given the secretive government and PSYCHO CULT that also want to kill him!


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 9, 2012)

Whoa whoa. Calm down with the anti-opinion overdrive there, white knight.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 9, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> Whoa whoa. Calm down with the anti-opinion overdrive there, white knight.


The discussion is about veedja games. Of course people are going to have ridiculously strong opinions. Let it run.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 9, 2012)

Fernin said:


> And with that simple, horrifically cliched statement you have single handedly rendered anything you have to say invalid. Congrats!
> 
> Also, on the whole EA ruins everything...Let's not forget that DS was thought up AND green lighted BY AN EA STUDIO IN THE FIRST PLACE! Moron.
> 
> Further more given the ease of the first 2 games I'd hardly call the necromorphs a threat. An enemy that isn't hapless when engaged from any distance would be nice, ie DUDES WITH GUNS! Not to mention the fact that it is fitting within the plot that Issac should eventually end up having to kill a couple other people given the secretive government and PSYCHO CULT that also want to kill him!


Uh duh Isaac is going to have to run into other people, however all you have to do is look at the title to realize it's a zombie game "_*DEAD*_ space".  Meaning it's not the point of the game to fight enemy soldiers, but rather zombies.  It would not surprise me if by the time they make Dead Space 5 the necromorphs look like people just pale and can use machinery, ride motorcycles and use guns; with Isaac having to kill a enemy soldier turned half necromorph with tentacles by pushing a boulder and using steroids.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 12, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Uh duh Isaac is going to have to run into other people, however all you have to do is look at the title to realize it's a zombie game "_*DEAD*_ space".  Meaning it's not the point of the game to fight enemy soldiers, but rather zombies.  It would not surprise me if by the time they make Dead Space 5 the necromorphs look like people just pale and can use machinery, ride motorcycles and use guns; with Isaac having to kill a enemy soldier turned half necromorph with tentacles by pushing a boulder and using steroids.



... Then it would be called Doom 4.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 12, 2012)

Right, on watching the recently released gameplay video, I conclude Dead Space 3 isn't even slightly scary, but looks fun as hell and visually stunning, which is basically what's important about DS games - at least to me. Hence I shall be yelling "TAKE MY MONEY!" at Visceral when the game comes out.

Also, I have been wishing so hard for co-op in DS, and it looks like they've done it really well.

If you like scary games, stop complaining and go play Amnesia. I like what Visceral has done with the series.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 12, 2012)

I am getting particularly tired of sequences where you have something chasing/pursuing you to run _towards_ the camera.  Y'know, with no idea what kind of bottomless pits or obstacles you might be running into. _Especially_ if you have to do it in a hurry, i.e. when you only have a split second between the obstacle appearing onscreen and you hitting it.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 12, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> I am getting particularly tired of sequences where you have something chasing/pursuing you to run _towards_ the camera.  Y'know, with no idea what kind of bottomless pits or obstacles you might be running into. _Especially_ if you have to do it in a hurry, i.e. when you only have a split second between the obstacle appearing onscreen and you hitting it.



Or just any horrible forced camera angles for that matter.


----------

